# show us your frogs!!!



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 15, 2008)

all these "Show Us" threads seem to be for snakes so the point is show us your frogs.Any type wanted
Cheers


----------



## nat0810 (Jul 15, 2008)

I cant be bothered uploading my pics so check mine ou at the link below.

My wife (user Cobi_C) posted them.

http://frogs.org.au/community/viewtopic.php?t=118&start=60&sid=7139b2e37c6de92e4a56ffa310265bcd

Bout 1/2 way down the page is the first one.

I think i might have also posted pics of my perons on page 6 of the same thread under my user name.

Nat


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 15, 2008)

Cute!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Nat
My pics wont work:x:x:x:x:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Lars K (Jul 15, 2008)

OK, here we go.


----------



## melgalea (Jul 15, 2008)

LARS now ur just showing off. LOL
awesome frogs 
mel


----------



## Lars K (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 15, 2008)

Lars.Without looking at ur profile.
YOU LIVE IN GERMANY!!!:evil: and you keep the red eyes:evil:. I am turning green with envy:evil:. what other species do you have and they are such bright colours


----------



## Kathryn_ (Jul 15, 2008)

Lars, what are the sort of flat, round orange ones? They're super cute!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow! Those are great frogs!!


----------



## Lewy (Jul 15, 2008)

My god those are stunning looking frogs u got there didn't no Germany had such nice looking frogs 

My missis Sue will love these when she get's home 

Lewy


----------



## Lars K (Jul 15, 2008)

Kathryn_ said:


> Lars, what are the sort of flat, round orange ones? They're super cute!



Thanks!!! 

The frogs with the short "horns" over the eyes are all Horned Frogs, and the orange one
without the "horns" is a Tomato Frog.


----------



## Lars K (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments!!! 



RedEyeGirl said:


> what other species do you have and they are such bright colours



I keep 24 different frog species at the moment and I'll post pics of the rest later.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 15, 2008)

Awwwww


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 15, 2008)

Lars, they are terrific pics. What sort of camera gear do you use?


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 15, 2008)

they are cute


----------



## Lars K (Jul 15, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> Lars, they are terrific pics. What sort of camera gear do you use?



Thanks!!! 
The "older" pics were taken with a Kodak EasyShare C533 and the recent pics (the first
pictures) with a Kodak EasyShare Z812 IS.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey Lars where do the majority of your frogs come from?
Especially that last photo, they are AMAZING!


----------



## hallie (Jul 15, 2008)

Lars yout the man! Awsome frogs pics mate, thanx for sharing


----------



## Sidonia (Jul 15, 2008)

You have some great frogs there Lars, I'd love to see some of your vivariums.


----------



## Lars K (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments!!! 



> Hey Lars where do the majority of your frogs come from?
> Especially that last photo!



Most of my frogs are distributed in South America.
But I also keep frogs from Australia (Litoria caerulea), Africa, Asia, North America and Central America.

The frog on the last picture it the Amazon Milk Frog (Trachycephalus resinifictrix).
It's distributed in the northern parts of South America.



> I'd love to see some of your vivariums.



Sorry, but I only found these pics at the moment.
Guess I should take some viv pics soon.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 15, 2008)

Damn lars..Your pics are awesome..
Here's a few old shots of my frogs,,
This 1st one is yacking on a cricket


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG my brothers admire tomato frogs with their life.


----------



## Lars K (Jul 17, 2008)

I love your frogs ssssnakeman, they are awesome!!! 

RedEyeGirl, as you like the Red-eyed Tree Frogs so much, here's another pic.


----------



## [email protected]$ (Jul 17, 2008)

OMG Lars syour frogs are amazing i want frogs i only have frogs out the front of my house in the pot plants


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 17, 2008)

My kids love the frogs  He is a rescue fellow and most likely be in permanent care due to NPWS laws about releasing froggies.


----------



## jordo (Jul 17, 2008)

Tough act to follow Lars 

Litoria peronii





Limnodynastes fletcheri 





Limnodynastes dumerili





I think I got the names right!


----------



## Lars K (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments!!! 

Great pics everyone, keep them coming!!!


----------



## Kathryn_ (Jul 18, 2008)

WOAH! That frog is eating a mouse! I thought they were rather strict insectivores. Wow.


----------

